# 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys ( UPDATE : bought the 6D )



## BinAbul (Jun 1, 2014)

hello guys 

i love taking still images for long time but only when i travel outside my country , i have old camera  *Digital Rebel XTi* and i have nice images from it but time to upgrade .... 

now after my kids grow up and they are not small babies and i think i will travel more and i will take photo of them more .

i will travel to Germany and Austria this August and i need new DSLR so which one i need to buy 6D or 5DM3 ?

i know 5DM3 it's been out for couples of years now and 6D last year , also here people don't like to buy used staff ( _we don't have too many people like to shoot in my country_ ) 

shall i take 6D and wait for new *5DM4* or i go for 5DM3 ? 


***UPDATE***

okay guys 

Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6

is this flash good ? or shall i replace it with 320ex 

the seller give good deal for these flashes ...... 

now i think i need good tripod and EF 135mm f/2L USM 


thanks


***UPDATE***


update : 11/06/2014


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

Sounds like the 6D was made for you. Get one or two good lenses with the cash you'll have left.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

6D was made to be travelled with, that is, if you do not need extra ruggedness and top-class AF system  Rather than shelling big money for 5D3, save some pennies for nice travel lens.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

I have both. 6D is great for travel as well because of the built in GPS.

If you don't shoot with FAST primes at wide open (1.4 or so), then 6D is perfectly fine. I love shooting portrait at 14 and the 41 cross point AF makes that endeavor much easier .


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

since last year i was onto shooting and photoshop staff to much i learned how to shoot manual not that perfect but still learning 

i want to shoot landscape, people and buildings , I may use the camera for portrait shoot

and thanks guys for your feedback's 

my brain is telling me to get the 6D  and my heart telling me to get 5DM3  

now guys i need some suggest to buy lens , tripods ...etc 

when i bought my old dslr i get it with : EF-S 55-250 1:4-5.6 IS , I don't know in the link same mine or mine is older  

then i bought : EFS 17-85 macro 0.35m/1.2ft Ultrasonic


so what shall i buy


----------



## mustafaakarsu (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> since last year i was onto shooting and photoshop staff to much i learned how to shoot manual not that perfect but still learning
> 
> i want to shoot landscape, people and buildings , I may use the camera for portrait shoot
> 
> ...



As they both are EF-S, they won't fit to 6D. You can start looking prices of both 24-70 lenses and 24-105.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

I have the 6D, there's a reason why they paired it with the 24-105mm, they make a great combination. Purchased as a kit, you can usually get a really good deal.


----------



## COBRASoft (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

I went for a 5DIII for the super AF and other extras the camera body provides. Image quality will be almost the same (except moiré patterns). With a f/1.4 lens, 11 AF points is not enough for me when shooting at f/1.4.

As for lens... I bought a second hand 16-35 f/2.8 I for a good price. For landscapes and indoors it's very good IMHO. I also have the 24-105 which is very versatile if you want to carry only 1 lens with you.

although, since I have my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ART, I hardly use my 24-105 .


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

If you dont Need a top notch AF System, just a good one: 6D.
If ist going to be more dynamic, or even bit of sports: 5D3.

Lenses are more important in my opinion, if you can afford it, the 24-70/2,8II is expensive AND delivers excellent IQ.
Or/and the 70-200/2,8IS II.

You will be satisfied.


----------



## cid (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BoneDoc said:


> I have both. 6D is great for travel as well because of the built in GPS.
> 
> If you don't shoot with FAST primes at wide open (1.4 or so), then 6D is perfectly fine. I love shooting portrait at 14 and the 41 cross point AF makes that endeavor much easier .


+1 I don't own 6D or 24-105, BUT I had opportunity to try 6D, and it's really excellent camera and 24-105 has some really nice coverage
*there was only one ,main reason why I preferred 5DmkIII - autofocus system*
and now very happy 

if you won't shoot fast subjects, then go for 6D, it's smaller, lighter and performs really well



alexanderferdinand said:


> If you dont Need a top notch AF System, just a good one: 6D.
> If ist going to be more dynamic, or even bit of sports: 5D3.
> 
> Lenses are more important in my opinion, if you can afford it, the 24-70/2,8II is expensive AND delivers excellent IQ.
> ...


agreed, get some nice lens to this combo, one of these two, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II is bit heavy, but results are great...

and maybe some fast prime (sigma 35mm Art, 50L, or maybe sigma 50mm - if they can handle AF issues)


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

I have the 6D and like it a lot. I use the GPS when traveling and enjoy knowing where my photos were taken. Buy an extra battery to be sure you don't run out of power during the day. (I generally use two in a grip and have never had a problem running out of battery even if I leave the GPS on all day).

I second the recommendation of getting the 24-105 with the camera as a kit. I'm sure it's not as sharp as the 24-70 II. But it's very versatile and pretty good. And relatively inexpensive.

Some have recommended the 70-200 f/2.8 L II. I don't have one. From everything I hear, I would love it. But, it's about the same size as my 100-400. A few years ago, I bought the 70-200 f/4 L IS just to have a smaller, lighter lens for travel. And, it's really very good. I also see good things on this forum about the 70-300 f/4-5.6 L IS as a travel lens. 

The 24-105 will be wider than your 17 on a full frame camera. But either of the wide zooms would be a great addition for your travels (16-35 or 17-40, depending on budget).

And don't forget a tripod.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

6d... It doesn't sound like you need the fps or the auto focus performance of the 5d mkiii.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

man i just check one of our stores they have weird offer .... 6D with 24-105 cost $2,835 & 5DM3 only body $3000 .... they tell me summer sale will start next week 


*thanks a lot guys for all info i get today *

Now i will go for 6D i will shoot some cars on street but i don't this i need the AF too much now , thanks again for clear that for me guys

for lens i need some help here 

what shall i buy :

EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM ( i may get this by kit deal but if the store don't give me good deal i will go for body only coz 6D body cost now only $1950 )
or
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM 
or
EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM

can you tell me on order what to take 

also you guys tell me about this one 

EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM 


do i need wide one also or this is okay 


and can you tell me about good tripod for travel ? easy and good in same time


----------



## Ruined (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> hello guys
> 
> i love taking still images for long time but only when i travel outside my country , i have old camera  *Digital Rebel XTi* and i have nice images from it but time to upgrade ....
> 
> ...



I would go with the 6D. I actually like the 6D better than the 5D3 since the 5D3 does not support interchangeable focus screens in the firmware; if you ever plan to use fast lenses the 5D3's lack of high precision screen will be a handicap in nailing focus. While the 5D3 does have superior autofocus, I am going to wait until 5D4 or 6D2 and hope one of them supports interchangeable focus screens like 6D... or I'll just buy 1DX!


----------



## cid (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> for lens i need some help here
> 
> what shall i buy :
> 
> ...



well I do own both 24-70mkII and 70-200mkII, what I have to say is I fell in love with 70-200mkII immediately after first few shots

but this depends on what you shoot ... portraits? landscapes? street?

all lenses mentioned in this thread are very nice, some exceptional, buy body and then visit some brick and mortar shop and try all of them, I can guarantee you will fall in love with some of them too 

but in general
*light zoom setup*
canon 24-70 f/4 IS + 70-200 f/4 IS
*prime setup*
sigma 35A, canon 85 f/1.8, 100L/135L
*heavy zoom setup*
24-70mkII + 70-200mkII


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

For a all around use, the 6D with the 24-105mm L is great.
The other lenses mentioned are also wonderful, but for travel I'd take the 24-105 for its all around versatility.

You also might want to consider adding a 35mm f/2 IS for the indoor situations that have low lighting. Its a very good lens for a reasonable price.


----------



## Ruined (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> since last year i was onto shooting and photoshop staff to much i learned how to shoot manual not that perfect but still learning
> 
> i want to shoot landscape, people and buildings , I may use the camera for portrait shoot
> 
> ...



Getting a 6D and a 24-70 f/2.8L II (plus perhaps a 135L for tele) is far wiser than a 5D3 and a cheap lens IMO.


----------



## BL (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Ruined said:


> I actually like the 6D better than the 5D3 since the 5D3 does not support interchangeable focus screens in the firmware; if you ever plan to use fast lenses the 5D3's lack of high precision screen will be a handicap in nailing focus. While the 5D3 does have superior autofocus, I am going to wait until 5D4 or 6D2 and hope one of them supports interchangeable focus screens like 6D... or I'll just buy 1DX!



One of the first things I was going to replace was my focussing screen for this reason. But in actual practice, I found I didn't miss the high precision screen because I can nail f1.2 on outer cross type points all day long, with total accuracy.

Now if you are using Zeiss or other MF lenses, yes, you will absolutely need to replace the screen for any sort of viewfinder accuracy at apertures wider than f2.8!


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

6D + 24-105L if you really want to go FF. 6D is a perfect travel camera. Since you're not invested in any EF lenses yet, you can also have a look at mirrorless FF offering by Sony. They're smaller and lighter and comparable IQ.


----------



## Ruined (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BL said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > I actually like the 6D better than the 5D3 since the 5D3 does not support interchangeable focus screens in the firmware; if you ever plan to use fast lenses the 5D3's lack of high precision screen will be a handicap in nailing focus. While the 5D3 does have superior autofocus, I am going to wait until 5D4 or 6D2 and hope one of them supports interchangeable focus screens like 6D... or I'll just buy 1DX!
> ...



The thing is, when your DOF is so thin with the f/1.2 lenses, I have found even leaning back or forward a teeny bit will affect focus accuracy. Thus, if you don't have a high precision screen, you really don't know what you are going to get when you pull the trigger even if it focused accurately at first. I could not see owning a camera without a high precision screen if I am using f/1.4 or faster lenses...


----------



## BoneDoc (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

You don't need it with the 41 cross point. You just move the point to where you want it to focus and that's it. For moving subjects like kids, I put it on AI Servo, and I'm good most of the time, even with the Sigma 85 1.4


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

thanks again guys for all your kind here 

now it's settle for me : 

Camera 6D 110% 

lens : 

1) EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM or EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM

2) EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM 

3) EF 35mm f/2


*guys if i get the 24-105 from kit deal , it is okay to get 24-70 2.8II or no need for it ? i saw some images made from 6D and 24-70 lens and they are amazing / if i don't get the 24-105 from kit deal which one i should take ? or take both * 

because this camera only take one SD card and i shoot RAW which SD is good ,also waiting for tripod info


----------



## cid (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> *guys if i get the 24-105 from kit deal , it is okay to get 24-70 2.8II or no need for it ? i saw some images made from 6D and 24-70 lens and they are amazing / if i don't get the 24-105 from kit deal which one i should take ? or take both *
> 
> because this camera only take one SD card and i shoot RAW which SD is good ,also waiting for tripod info



I think it's bit waste of money to have two overlaping lenses, if you are not shure, then get 24-70 since you want to buy 70-200 you will have long end covered too. 

Sandisk Extreme or Sandisk Extreme Pro SDHC are great and widely acknowledged to be pretty durable


----------



## Badger (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

I was in your situation over a year ago and got the 6D with the 24-105. I was really happy with it till I started playing with primes. I find there is a distinct improvement in image quality with the primes and I'm am finding more and more that I'm using the primes more than the 24-105. Having said that, I would describe the 24-105 as a very versatile and capable lens which will be used for occasions where flexibility is the priority vs. maximum image quality.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

The 24-105 comes into it's own when used relatively close. Anyone who has shot a wedding will know that that is when this lens really shines; in fact I'm sure it was _designed_ around the requirements of wedding photography. It copes really well with black suits and white dresses.

Resolving small detail far away is not its forte though, so it is not the worlds best landscape lens, unless you stitch and then it's as good as anything.

The 24-70 f4 IS is better in this respect but it's _not_ as good at 105 of course


----------



## rs (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> also waiting for tripod info



Price, stability and portability are three factors which need balancing here. You can't have all three unfortunately.

For stills, a good ball head with an arca swiss type quick release is probably the most sensible way to go. And for stability, try to get a tripod which extends to the height you'll typically use it at without requiring the centre column to be extended.

Beyond that, I'm guessing for travel you want something that's both light and compact. If you want something light and compact which is also stable with a good head, it's serious money.

On the other hand, you could compromise and just go for a top end gorillapod, and keep an eye out for rocks, benches, railings or branches to get the camera into the sort of position you require.

Whichever way you go, make sure the tripod is rated to hold a lot more than the weight of your heaviest lens/body combined. If you buy the right tripod now, it could do you for countless years - long after the body and even lenses you're planning on buying now are retired.


----------



## BoneDoc (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

If you don't shoot wider than 2.8, then you don't need a prime. The 24-70II is as good / better in many ways. It's sharp wide open.

Unless you do wide angle landscape stuff, then 24-70II and eventually the 70-200II will cover most of your need. I have the Tamron 70-200VC, and that worked great for me as well.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



rs said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > also waiting for tripod info
> ...



yeah i need to invest on tripod cuz i don't want to buy one every sort of time 

also they told me to buy good head


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> thanks again guys for all your kind here
> 
> now it's settle for me :
> 
> ...



I will take 24-70 II over 24105 any day. If you can add 70-200mm f2.8 is ii then that is a killer combo.

Many-many CR members ended up putting their 24-105 on ebay or CL after using 24-70 II. There is no point having both of these lenses in the bag.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

Can you provide more information on what sorts of shots you like to take? What subjects? What kind of light?

And then, how important is portability while travelling? For very many people, a 70-200/2.8 is going to be one huge and heavy lens to carry around. Others wouldn't live without it.

You might be best suited to a 50/f1.4, or you might be best suited to a 16-35, or maybe a 100 macro. But it totally depends on how and what you shoot. And on how much gear you're willing to carry everywhere.

If you ask 100 people, which is better, zooms or fixed-primes? They will say, Yes they are!

The person who said: first buy a 6D (you've made it pretty clear that's the body for you) and then go to the store and take lots of time trying out lenses... is correct!


----------



## cid (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Mr_Canuck said:


> If you ask 100 people, which is better, zooms or fixed-primes? They will say, Yes they are!
> 
> The person who said: first buy a 6D (you've made it pretty clear that's the body for you) and then go to the store and take lots of time trying out lenses... is correct!



+1 totally agree, 6D is body suited for you, but you have to take time and try lenses! everyone can recommend one .... everyone has some of his own preferences ... but you have to try it and realise which one creates the "wow" effect for you!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Dylan777 said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > thanks again guys for all your kind here
> ...



I've bought 4 24-105s and I've sold three. But I'm weird. If someone is willing to pay me more than I can buy another for... you have a deal. 

Having said that.. there was minimal variation among the three I have used... so that's a plus.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

Get 24-70 II and/or 70-200 II and you're basicly set for a decade at least with your lenses (unless you break them OFC). The only downsides this setup has are weight and price. But everytime I nag about how 70-200 II is heavy, I completely forgot about it, when I browse the photos on my PC. Same thing now with 24-70 II. With these two gems, you don't have to worry about sharpness or contrast, just enjoy taking pictures


----------



## cid (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Khalai said:


> The only downsides this setup has are weight and price. But everytime I nag about how 70-200 II is heavy, I completely forgot about it, when I browse the photos on my PC. Same thing now with 24-70 II. With these two gems, you don't have to worry about sharpness or contrast, just enjoy taking pictures


I can only agree with this


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

thanks guys

gezz i can't go for all lens now  

1) EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM or EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM

2) EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM  LATER

3) EF 35mm f/2

i think i will go for these 2 now , also guys 

i saw some reviews about this lens EF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM they said it's also good on sharpness and contrast , only different is the 1 F-stop more light 



for me i want to shoot landscape, building, street , desert ...etc maybe some portrait of my kids 


Do i need flash ? for the camera , i may use some shoots at night near lake or something 

Speedlite 600EX-RT , and which remote is good to use the camera 


i know i ask so much here but i need to start in good shape


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> thanks guys
> 
> gezz i can't go for all lens now
> 
> ...



Just a suggestion, it might be good to consider getting the 24-105L as a kit lens. You can sell it later for a profit if you really want to go for the 24-70mm F2.8 II. I initially planned to get the 24-70II also but settled with the 24-105L due to its flexibility. I find that I like primes more when doing portrait photography. For the kind of money for 24-70L II, you can already get a good 17-40L and a 24-105L. (Just thinking out loud...)  For most landscapes, I kind of prefer an FL wider than 24mm. You can also take a look at the very good Samyang 14mm if you're not the "filter" type.

If you like manual, a good Yongnuo flash + Yongnuo trigger are very good investments. Currently, I'm using Nissin flash + Yongnuo manual flash and triggers and didn't find any problem. If you want to use E-ttl though, Canon flashes might be a better investment.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> thanks guys
> 
> gezz i can't go for all lens now
> 
> ...



My 2cents: I do not see much benefit adding 35mm f2 if you plan to get 24-70 II. Save your $$$ for 70-200 f2.8 IS II or speedlite. 

135L is a great lens for portrait, maybe 85 f1.8.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> i want to shoot landscape, people and buildings , I may use the camera for portrait shoot
> 
> my brain is telling me to get the 6D  and my heart telling me to get 5DM3
> 
> ...



As others posted here, you'll need a 5D3 only if you shoot action or use extremely fast lenses. I shoot often with an EF 85mm f/1.2 (portrait, social, street) and I won't miss the superb AF system of my 5D3 then because of the paper thin depth of field of such a lens. Otherwise a 6D will serve your needs perfectly, and it's lighter.

I am a bit of a crazy prime freak but looking at your original list I think one or two zooms will be the best choice as travel lenses for you. I'd recommend to check those options:

24-105 mm f/4; the new Sigma has quite good reviews, Bryan Carnathan's is worth reading 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-24-105mm-f-4.0-DG-OS-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx
(the only problem with 3rd party lenses always is AF inconsistency, so Canon's 24-105/4 may be a safer option)

or 

24-70 f/2.8 (Canon, Tamron, Sigma) or Canon's lighter f/4 standard zoom. The fast Canon is superb but has no IS, the Tamron is very good for the money including a very good IS (VC), but it's AF performance is significantly less reliable than a native Canon lens (I have it and use it with my 5D3 and 7D). Canon's f/4 is lighter with IS but does not allow that much freedom of composition you get with a fast lens. 

plus a tele zoom:
EF 70-200 mm f/4 L IS USM: I have both this one and its faster big brother F/2.8 II (which is a brilliant lens), but the f/4 is a superb light travelling lens, in particular very good for tele landscape shooting. If you are interested I highly recommend the newer IS version because it is sharper than the cheaper non-IS version. 

EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM: I don't have it (I combine one of my 70-200's with an EF 300/4 to cover this range), but all reviews I read are praising this zoom. It is not cheap but obviously worth the money, and it is relatively small and light.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Dylan777 said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > thanks guys
> ...



agree here 24-70 II and the 135 f2L (look around for second hand they can be had cheap and come up often i paid $700 for mine)


----------



## NancyP (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

6D user here. If you aren't shooting fast action as your mainstay, 6D is great. If you are primarily a sports photographer, get the 5D3. Lens: For a one-lens travel solution, you might go for either the kit lens 24-105mm f/4 or for the Sigma 24-105mm f/4 (200 to 250 grams heavier! weight may be a big issue for you). Two-lens travel solution: 24-70 f/4L IS or 24-105 (either brand) or 24-70 f/2.8 (Tamron or Canon), plus Canon 70-200 f/4L IS or Canon 70-300 f/4-5.6 L IS. Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II is a great lens, but it is heavy. If you like ultrawide views, add the Korean-made Samyang/ Bower/ Rokinon/ Hanimex/ Pro-Optic 14mm f/2.8 manual focus lens - this is a great lens, particularly if you like to do astro-landscapes. If you like doing high-quality (low-ISO) low-light shots you might also consider bringing a lighter-weight tripod. 

Do your research, count up the grams, choose accordingly. If you are too tired of lugging around a huge kit, you won't shoot as much.


----------



## Ruined (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> thanks guys
> 
> gezz i can't go for all lens now
> 
> ...



That option is a good one, here is another one to consider:
1. 24-105mm f/4L kit lens for landscape/architecture.
2. 85mm f/1.2L for portrait (would help if you bought the Eg-S focus screen for the 6D with it)

I would also get a 600EX-RT regardless of your lens selection, yes.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

Get the 6D with 24-70 f/4 IS as your general walk around lens in good light and landscapes and pick up 2 fast primes like a 35 1.4 or 2 and a 85 1.2/1.4/1.8. Then later, invest in a 70-200 f/4 if you plan to shoot mostly in well lit conditions or 2.8 variant if you plan to shoot in gyms and indoors a lot. 
Don't be discouraged to get a 1.2 or 1.4 lens. Some people here make it sound like it's so difficult to use with a 5D2 or 6D but if your technique and the subject is reasonably still, you'll have no problems nailing the shot. Of course if you're getting paid for that once in a lifetime shot, it's a different story. 

I owned both the 24-70 f/4 and 2.8ii and at f/4, the pictures between them are nearly indistinguishable to most people. I sold my 24-70 f/4 for $800 so you can find good deals for them if you're willing to buy used. Because I have a couple fast primes, I wish I would have kept it and not get the 2.8ii since it was so much lighter, compact and just a joy to use. 

If you don't get a couple fast primes near that focal length, then yes get the 2.8 ii


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*

okay guys 

Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6

is this flash good ? or shall i replace it with 320ex 

the seller give good deal for these flashes ...... 

now i think i need good tripod and EF 135mm f/2L USM


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> okay guys
> 
> Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6
> 
> ...



I have a 270ex ii, which I use on the EOS-M. It is a bit underpowered if it will be your only flash. A 430ex ii is the minimum that I'd use as a primary flash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> okay guys
> 
> Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6
> 
> ...


If you want one flash only, its going to be fine for most usage. The 6D had very good low light performance and does not need a high powered flash in most cases.

Although I had three 580 EX II's, for my 5D MK III, I sold two of them. Then, I bought a tiny little $60 90EX for my wife's G1 X last week on Amazon. It controls the 580 EX II as a off camera flash, and even does a decent job on my 5D 3 for fill where things are not extreme.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



BinAbul said:


> okay guys
> 
> Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6
> 
> ...



To save you time and money in the long run, I would skip the baby stuff and go straight to big gun 600EX-RT. It's a powerful flash, you can always reduce the power level if need to. 

You can add more more speedlite later, plus the 600ex transmitter can trigger 600ex-rt speedlites from 200ft distance. YUP....200 feet :


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Dylan777 said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > okay guys
> ...



I do like my 600ex's. It is about the same size as the 580ex. The more I use it... the more I like it.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: 6D or 5DM3 need your help guys*



Dylan777 said:


> BinAbul said:
> 
> 
> > okay guys
> ...





You bought a nice camera, a great lens... go for the 600EX-RT. Buy it once, buy it right.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jun 12, 2014)

BinAbul said:


> okay guys
> 
> Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6
> 
> ...



Congrats. Re flash: how about a Metz flash? German quality and good price-performance ratio though. I have a Metz 58 AF-2 which is a real light gun, works very well with the Canon system and offers a second, small front flash which can be used for setting highlights. Its only drawback is its old fashioned menu system, you really have to read its manual to get an idea of the possibilities it offers with its plenty manual settings. But most of the time one shoots with full automatic E-TTL-2 settings anyway, so it is easy to use because you control it via Canon's camera menu settings.

http://www.metz.de/en/flash-units/product-ranges/system-flash-units/mecablitz-58-af-2-digital/product-information.html

http://www.amazon.com/Metz-Mecablitz-Flash-E-TTL--Master/dp/B00456NYZI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1402558069&sr=1-1&keywords=metz+58+af-2+canon

Metz offers also smaller system flashs:
http://www.metz.de/en/flash-units/product-ranges/system-flash-units.html

So this would be a German flash (the German word is "Blitz" ;-) ) for traveling in Germany...


----------



## tomscott (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree with anyone who says buy the 24-70mm II because it is one of if not the sharpest zoom lens available.

But only from a professional stand point, I wouldn't agree for a travel companion unless you need the extra quality for publication.

I bought the 24-105mm with my 5DMKIII which I think is brilliant and I have a stellar copy, but then bought the 24-70mm MKI because I wanted the F2.8 for weddings. I bought the MKI because I got a very late copy which was immaculate and is also a stellar copy and at the moment I don't think the double price tag for the new version is warranted although it is a brilliant lens £1600 compared to £750 easy decision. I also like the reverse zoom design, I live in Cumbria one of the wettest places in the UK and the reverse design helps keep water off the lens element 90% of the time with the lens hood being so large.

With that out of the way, I find the 24-70 stays at home unless I'm working. F2.8 isn't used very often when I'm traveling around and F4 is still great, equivalent to F2.8 on APC in terms of DOF so I don't think the OP would miss it. Also the 24-70 is lacking in range for travel photography, and it has no IS. IS is a big deal if your used to having IS on any standard lens and most standard APC lenses have it so most people will be used to it, add that to an upgrade path to a full frame camera with much more mirror slap and a heavier camera results may be disappointing. Where you are used to shooting at 1/30th-1/80th with IS you will probably find with the extra weight and mirror slap that you will end up with slightly blurred images. A learning curve with the way you shoot may be steep and annoying at first.

So in this respect I wouldn't recommend the 24-70MKII neither the 70-200mm F2.8 II. For travel purpose I would suggest the 6D with 24-105 L, 70-300mm L and a fast prime like the 35mm F2 IS or 50mm 1.4 for low light conditions.

This kit is more compact and lighter than the suggested and with weight and space a premium this is a much better all rounder than the big pro guns. 

In time I would buy the 24-70MKII and 70-200mm MKII for pro shooting, you simply can't beat the combo.

Infact just buy it all  GAS will set in quick


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 12, 2014)

BinAbul said:


> Just bought the 6D with EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM ..... also 270ex ii and RC-6
> is this flash good ? or shall i replace it with 320ex the seller give good deal for these flashes ......



Omg, not without reason - do yourself a favor and return it at once. Get a stronger flash with a real tilt head, direct flash is a pita and you will want to use bounce or indirect with a flash card as often as possible. Why ruin nice pictures with such a premium lens with such a cheap flash?

Look out for used flashes like the 430ex2 and the 580ex2 which also serves as an optical master, the latter is very cheap now that the successor is out.


----------



## BinAbul (Jun 13, 2014)

mmmm okay 

i need to contact him to change the 270 to 600 

thanks guys ..... 

do i need to take 135mm for the trip also he told me the lens will available after 10 days from now 


also one more thing 



( Canon Eg-S Super Precision Matte Focusing Screen ) ..... when i need this staff ?


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 18, 2014)

OK, I'm no strobist, but I think people are presuming a lot in trying to get you to buy the 600 flash. Only you know if the 270 is a good flash for your needs. I bought one and it's fantastic, mainly because it's tiny but still puts out quite a bit of light, for MY needs. I have a 420 as well. But it's bigger, and I don't necessarily always need bigger. You say you're travelling, and that means size and weight matter...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi folks. 
I feel the need to comment. There are a lot of people trying to spend this fellows money, I'll try to save him some, have a look at older flashes, for example I have the 550EX, a very capable flash, not far short on power compared to the most recent offerings, and not far short on capabilities, it can be a master or slave in a remote group setup so can be used remotely if wanted with the addition of a STE-3 at a later date, it will control groups too, it far exceeds the capabilities of the 270 from what I can tell! 
It can also be found used for a fraction of the cost of the latest offerings.
One thing I would suggest is the ETTL cable for getting the flash away from the camera until you afford an STE-3, I bought a cheap one from eBay works a treat although I have not used the lead since getting the on board flash on my 7D sussed for driving the 550! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> I feel the need to comment. There are a lot of people trying to spend this fellows money



Looking at his gear he seems to have enough money to spend - usually I'm the first one sympathetic to people on a budget (like me). For me, gear "consistency" is paramount, i.e. keep the flash/lens/camera body in roughly the same class unless you really know what you're doing.



Valvebounce said:


> I'll try to save him some, have a look at older flashes, for example I have the 550EX [...] It can also be found used for a fraction of the cost of the latest offerings.



Is it really that much of a used price difference now that the 600rt has obsoleted the 580ex2? The 580ex2 seems more modern (smaller, lighter, sealed, faster, 20% ,ore power) to me though I'd still grab a 550ex over some Yongnuo clone.

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/eosfaq/ex_speedlites.html



Valvebounce said:


> One thing I would suggest is the ETTL cable for getting the flash away from the camera until you afford an STE-3, I bought a cheap one from eBay works a treat although



Good luck with that, I'm at my 4th cheap ettl cable now - the things just keep breaking (invisible cable failure, plastic pieces ripping apart, cables coming out of the sockets). Do yourself a favor and preemptively tape the thing together before it happens to you :-o


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2014)

Hmmm in my experience you're better off with a decent flash that will function with the camera you have. I like the size of the 430 exii personally, it packs a fair amount of power too. As an on camera fill and bounce option its pretty decent. I had the 320ex but found the lack of features very limiting, very quickly. I've sold a bunch of flashes since then but the 430 exii is always ready to go. Price is also fairly reasonable. 

Get some cheap radio triggers to complete the flash set up. 

Lens for travel - I like my 24-105L as a one lens solution for day trips. Or you could do 24-70 f/4L IS & 70-300L for more range. If I could redo my gear I'd go with 6D and that latter lens combo (plus a 14mm Samyang for good measure!). 

There's very little you can't cover with those three lenses no matter where you go.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Zv said:


> I like the size of the 430 exii personally, it packs a fair amount of power too.



I've got it, too - but it has very slow recycling time and holds much less charge for multiple flashes. It's all around very nice for indoors though and not as heavy as the 580ex2-type. The only problem is the (deliberately crippled) limited flash head movement vs. the "big brother" models, next to the missing master capability of course.


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I like the size of the 430 exii personally, it packs a fair amount of power too.
> ...



Yeah, I agree a lot of the time I want to bounce from behind my right shoulder. Seems like a stupid limitation when I have Yongnuo flashes that rotate 360 degrees! 

Haven't noticed the slow recycle time all that much as I don't use it for the heavy stuff. 

I have to admit the 430 exii is looking a bit dated in comparison to my YN 560III flashes with their built in radio trigger. Damn those are some nifty flashes!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2014)

Zv said:


> Seems like a stupid limitation



Depends on your point of view, from Canon's perspective it's a very smart limitation :-> as it isn't immediately recognizable but becomes more important the more you use flashes ... so they sell two flashes instead of one, one basic and one upgrade (the latter also as a master flash)



Zv said:


> I have to admit the 430 exii is looking a bit dated in comparison to my YN 560III flashes with their built in radio trigger. Damn those are some nifty flashes!



Well, after my very mixed experience with the Yn rt trigger (I don't know about their other gear) I have found new enthusiasm about original Canon flash equipment ... whatever you say about money-grabbing Canon, they certainly have a very high reliability and "just works" factor.

Pity the 430ex isn't sealed though, that stopped me shooting even in light rain a couple of times as high charge electricity and water don't square :-o


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Marsu. 



Marsu42 said:


> Pity the 430ex isn't sealed though, that stopped me shooting even in light rain a couple of times as high charge electricity and water don't square :-o



What's up no sense of adventure, I bet you don't golf in lightning storms either!  : ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a stupid limitation
> ...



Sorry to hear about the YN RT failure, perhaps Yongnuo are better at making the simpler dumb triggers as mine have been very reliable so far. I've got the new RF 603 II triggers with the on off switch on the side and a locking wheel for the foot. The price is so cheap that I almost consider them to be disposable. Quite excited about their upcoming YN 560 TX that will allow remote power control. 

I'm a manual flash guy so 600 EX RT doesn't appeal to me much. I agree about the quality and just works comment but I'm just not earning enough from photography to justify the extra cost.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 18, 2014)

I have the yongnuo 622c and I like them, but I've upgraded to the 622's so they are redundant now. The 622s have a common problem though... they are supposed to receive and transmit, but some do only one which is a problem. I like mine, but not enough to run the risk of getting a faulty unit.


----------



## MLfan3 (Jun 22, 2014)

great then, the 6D is a better camera even it costs more than the 5D3, I personally hate the 22mp sensor in that camera, it is super noisy and has worse banding issue at base ISO than anything else in its class. so unless you really need the 61 AF or RAW video, there is no absolutely no reason to choose the 5D3 over the better 6D with better sensor. Even the AF area , I prefer the -3EV of the 6D, with a bit better metering system (on paper it is not but in reality it is). so imho, the 6D is a real bargain.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 25, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> the 6D is a better camera even it costs more than the 5D3



6D is cheaper. It's _around_ 1 L-lens cheaper...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 25, 2014)

MLfan3 said:


> great then, the 6D is a better camera even it costs more than the 5D3, I personally hate the 22mp sensor in that camera, it is super noisy and has worse banding issue at base ISO than anything else in its class. so unless you really need the 61 AF or RAW video, there is no absolutely no reason to choose the 5D3 over the better 6D with better sensor. Even the AF area , I prefer the -3EV of the 6D, with a bit better metering system (on paper it is not but in reality it is). so imho, the 6D is a real bargain.



You made my morning......LOL ;D


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 25, 2014)

The 6D is definately a great camera for its money and the pictures I took on vacation in Cape Cod, Marthas Vineyard & Boston over a 10 day period look amazing (especially of the Red Sox). However its not constructed like the 5D MKIII and is not infalable. Whilst at Chatham we had dense sea fog and the shots of the fishing boats exhibit posterization in the white / gray sky area although this has not shown up in all blue skies. The GPS needs to be turned-off in the menu otherwise when you turn the camera off it still depletes the battery which is a real pain. 
My main gripe with the 6D is dirt on the sensor I had mine cleaned before vacation but still had shots towards the end of the period away that had dust on them so it needs regular cleaning. 
As to the 5D MKIII we use these in low level motion picture (as we did with the 5D MKII) and they are reliable work horses and within the limitations these pose compared to full on movie cameras they perform well and take great stills to boot (and appear to handle dust intrution better). 
Very different cameras that bare little reason to compare as competition to each other.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 25, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> The 6D is definately a great camera for its money and the pictures I took on vacation in Cape Cod, Marthas Vineyard & Boston over a 10 day period look amazing (especially of the Red Sox). However its not constructed like the 5D MKIII and is not infalable. Whilst at Chatham we had dense sea fog and the shots of the fishing boats exhibit posterization in the white / gray sky area although this has not shown up in all blue skies.



Weird. Are you shooting JPEG? I've never seen that with RAW unless I'm looking at an image on a cheap LCD panel that has really poor color reproduction.




jeffa4444 said:


> The GPS needs to be turned-off in the menu otherwise when you turn the camera off it still depletes the battery which is a real pain.



This is what a grip is for. 

What? You mean there's a reason to use a grip besides working around overzealous GPS sampling while the camera is off?


----------

